# Driftwood look vanity



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like some beautiful quarter sawn oak leo. Nice vanity. Is that personal or not?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Almost everything I build is for someone else, including this.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Almost everything I build is for someone else, including this.


Well whoever is getting this, will be very happy or very lucky.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

She's seen the pics of it already and she IS happy.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Post pics when it's installed & with a sink. 
Thanks


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Hope I can get them. I have a lot of projects I never see the final rendition of.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Whatever you can do. You don't install them on completion?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The bathroom will be mostly complete when I install it. The countertop will have to be templated before it is installed.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Understandable. Post pics when your done with the finish. Are you installing the hardware or is the customer? Sorry for all the questions. Just curious.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

She needs to pick it out still, so I don't really know what style/type or color the hardware might be. I am pretty sure it will be knobs and not pulls. I could see a brushed nickel or something black or oiled bronze as long as it is very dark. I will install the hardware after the vanity is installed.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for replies. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Leo, that is superb! How'd you change the change the color? Did you carve the feet?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

No, legs were bought at Osborne Wood Products, #5005. It is just a stain for the color. The legs were red oak so I had to bleach them to get them in the realm of the correct color.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice looking job man!!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it going near the shore? I wonder about the driftwood look.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Nope, just in the next town over. More like a weathered look with a driftwood colored stain. Not really trying to emulate driftwood. Just trying to give the client what she wants from a picture she showed me originally.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice look Leo. What did you use for a stain. Was it a pickler of sorts?










 







.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leo you sir are a wood ninja. Hats off to you

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Nice look Leo. What did you use for a stain. Was it a pickler of sorts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a mixture of a couple of stains I had kicking around and a dye.

I had a White Pickle and a medium Gray. I mixed them together and got a color that was too blue. So I added an orange dye to kill the blue and got the color you see. 6 parts WP to 1 part MG to 1/4 part orange dye. Pretty picky and I did tune it in a bit by adding a little more gray when I did the actual large batch of stain (20 oz) The third try was the charm.

It is a weird beast of a stain though. It goes on white, then you rub it around and it turns gray. Then you let it dry and it is a very blue gray. Put a clear coat on it and it develops a green hue. As it flashes off and dries you can watch the green disappear and the gray color return without the blue. I didn't know if I had gotten the color right until 20 minutes after I sprayed it. I call it Heart attack stain.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure, but I think she might like the vanity.



> Leo--love it!! It looks great with the floor and glass tile, don't you think? I am totally stumped as to what kind of knobs/pulls--may wait until walls are painted to make the decision. I have picked up a few things to try and see what looks best. Want to do your beautiful vanity justice!
> 
> 
> Jim said you already have some admirers for the "Curran Gray Vanity"! Would love to be a trend setter--never really been that before  Will be in touch when the job is photo ready!
> ...


----------

